# scrapes and rubs



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

have you guys found any yet. i found this scrape today and was thinking its still a bit early. i didnt look for anymore, just hung a camera and got out of the area.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

little old. I have one but a lil bit bigger from this year already.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I start finding rubs on the 1st Saturday after Labor Day. Most years its pretty dry that time of the year and by the 1st week of the season they'll almost look like rubs from the previous years.
Scrapes are a little different. I'd say we find them about 50% of the time early like this, before the season. 
I got to say I've hunted the same couple of farms for over 30 years and we don't scout as much as we used to.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i found a rub about a week ago that i could tell it wasnt last years.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen two new scrapes and several rubs on public land. One scrape on my honey hole, but many rubs. Seems to be a big crop of young bucks this year. We shall see.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think you are going to see a scrape from last year in most areas as the grass will grow in. While that does not look to have been touched since a couple of rains I would still think it is from this year. I don't even bother hunting scrapes for a few weeks so I seldom look for them yet. I can't even say how many are around each year prior to October in my area.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

LOTS of Rubs, no scrapes


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

To answer your question..no it isn't early at all. In fact, deer make scrapes year round and not all scrapes are made by bucks - does will occasionally make them too (I've watched does make scrapes). Scrapes are made for different purposes throughout the year too. I often find an area with several scrapes made in a small area between now and mid Oct...many times it makes no sense as they could be in a wide open area, etc. I've watched a buck do this on 3 different occasions and every time it was a young buck (2.5 or less); I tend to think they are feeling the hormones and are frustrated...just scraping for the sake of scraping because they can't do what's on their mind and they know it!

I like many others don't "hunt" scrapes most of the time. I do pay attention and try to piece together the puzzle. I will hunt a scrape under the right conditions...which for me require two factors 1) the location and sign in scrape 2) the time of year. If I find an active scrape not out on the edge but back in the woods near thick cover I check it out closely. If I see the size tracks and other sign I like I will hunt it f the time is right. I hunt them early (late Oct) during peak pre-rut, or late as the rut is winding down and bucks are searching again instead of breeding. I never see mature bucks tending scrapes in daylight unless the above applies - not saying it doesn't happen, but I don't see it. I can remember one time years ago watching a big buck make a scrape right on the edge in daylight - I was in a pickup truck 500 yards away.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish-N-fool, I think youre right on. I talked to the property owner next to this area yesterday and he said he and his wife have been watching a 6 point right around where I found this scrape. I'm going to check the camera in a few days, then I'll know for sure.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> i found a rub about a week ago that i could tell it wasnt last years.


Yeah, I find plenty of early Sept rubs, then the activity seems to slow way dawn until about mid- Oct and by then most of the early rubs will tend to look like last years.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Yeah, I find plenty of early Sept rubs, then the activity seems to slow way dawn until about mid- Oct and by then most of the early rubs will tend to look like last years.


I have a young guy rubbing a tiny weeping cheery in my back yard see him every other day since labor day same last year and yes even on that small tree last year end of october it looked way old

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

When we clearer out an area for food plot's the next day there were 3 scrapes two together and one on the other side of the 35x35yd area,, This was in the spring april/may. They do it all year..


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

This guy was literally rubbing 2-3" saplings to the point of knocking them down... he has a twin and I've watched them grow up over the past 2 years....










I have seen rubs on nearly every sappling at the back of my property and only one scrape. I've made a few with Tink's Scrape Starter, and they are now active, but you won't see any good ones til the rut starts. My buck had no signs of rut, and I took him out of a bachelor group of 6 bucks. I'd venture to say that within a few weeks you will start seeing them.










My buck season ended opening day, but my wife wants to go after his twin... we'll see how well she does.

Good luck and happy hunting guys.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Opening day about 6pm I watched a 4pt for about 5 minutes work a scrape and do the overhead limb licking, scent deposit thing. He walked about another 15yds and repeated, then went on his merry way.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I got a scrape at one of my stands now. He was working it this morning. I went in about 12pm to fill feeder and there was loose, fresh dirt in it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just a little guy working that scrape. he even posed.lol.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Rubs everywhere!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Watched the buck I have been wanting do this on saturday afternoon... Of course he was 60 yards out and he knew it 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

shorebound said:


> Watched the buck I have been wanting do this on saturday afternoon... Of course he was 60 yards out and he knew it
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I'd start a mock scrape between ur stand and that rub... might bring him a little closer. Just be careful you don't put your own scent close to it, and make it under some cover.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I am going to set one up only problem is that tree is directly down wind of me(backside of the stand). This is my first year at this property and the wind seems to shift a lot not sure if it's the low system sitting around or what. I am plaining setting one up


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

shorebound said:


> Watched the buck I have been wanting do this on saturday afternoon... Of course he was 60 yards out and he knew it.[/i]


Do you not have a 60 yard pin? lol

-Let em fly!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol no I didn't have the magnum bow with my opening day lol 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I watched a few shooters rub some trees and make some scrapes this evening. 

From my Evo


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

justin3687 said:


> I watched a few shooters rub some trees and make some scrapes this evening.
> 
> From my Evo


Did u shoot?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Haha. Didn't take the bow just watched them from a few hundred yards with the spotting scope. I didn't want to just go in there hunting with out doing any homework on my stand location

From my Evo


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Saw some sparring action aswell. Nothing serious they were just testing out there new horns. 

From my Evo


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I killed a nice 8 pt out of a bachelor group of 7 bucks on opening day. They had nothing but food on their minds. None showed any signs of rut or sparring. Usually you'll see a crapload of rubs this time of year from them grinding the bumps and velvet off their antlers, and then nothing til the rut.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

